
Node.js Creator Blasts Node.js, Offers a Secure TypeScript-Based Alternative - axiomdata316
https://thenewstack.io/node-js-creator-blasts-node-js-offers-a-secure-typescript-based-alternative/
======
l2dy
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17247135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17247135)

------
quxbar
PIling on to say this title sensationalizes what was a very reasonable and
good-humored exhibition of one person's small project. Hardly an alternative.

------
sbr464
I feel this title is a little extreme. Any project can be ripped to pieces,
especially by the main person who wrote the code. This could apply to any
industry. It’s more of a thought experiment, an opportunity to think outside
the box if you could begin again. I think it’s valuable, and a good video
still.

------
danschumann
EHhh he doesn't blast it so much as blast himself/his decisions. He is just
being hard on himself, and he says in his interview DON'T use my new project
yet. He's doing these experiments to see if they work, and in my opinion, to
see if node should move in that direction. In some ways, he's like a Steve
Jobs coming back to Apple to re-build what he made.

~~~
myf01d
>he's like a Steve Jobs

How can you compare innovative engineers to low IQ bullies with connections?

------
kumarvvr
Title is a bit extreme. It's more of retrospection than 'blasting'.

Also, I really like TS and wish Deno a speedy wide release.

